# loose butt stock on shotgun



## fishhead

I got my old JC Higgins model 1017 double barrel out to do some grouse hunting.

The butt stock is loose and I can't see any way to tighten it up. 

It breaks into 3 pieces but even apart I don't see any screws that might be loose. Going through the plate would take a 12" screw or screw driver so I don't think it's hidden in there.

I've had it since the 60's and it was used when I got it. It's always been tight.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JJ Grandits

Removing the butt plate and you'll see a hole about the size of a dime. use a long sort of heavy screw driver and tighten the screw which attaches the butt stock to the reciever. A loose stock can cause the stock to crack. On my savage Fox model B the stock didn't even feel loose but got worse during a round of trap. Cracked in four places. I now have a new stock to fit and finish before shooting the winter leaugues.


----------



## Jimmy B

The previous fella is right remove the butt plate and or rubber butt and you'll see a hole. If you haven't a long enough screw driver you can use a tire iron with a screw driver (the part that pops the hub caps) and gently tighten. Don't torque on it once you snug it up thats enough. Too tight is as bad as too loose.

JB


----------



## Ed Norman

Usually that screw slot is a bit narrow and parallel, like a saw cut. Grinding the screwdriver bit flat instead of the wedge shape most long screwdrivers are will help fit in the slot deeper and more securely. 

And look for pieces of paper in the hole. I have found old hunting licenses from the 1920s, notes, and in my dad's Model 12 was a list of all the deer he killed long ago.


----------



## fishhead

Yep. I can see a big screw head. I'll have to wait until tomorrow when I can find one of my big screw drivers.

Thanks!


----------



## bradc

I have an old J C Higgins .22 with the same problem. I keep meaning to put loctite on it. It comes loose after a couple of shooting sessions. I don't know if loctite is a good idea, but something to think about.


----------



## fishhead

This is the first time it's ever come loose.

I've never had a shotgun fit me as well as this old gun. Now I just have to learn how to hit the grouse again. 

At one time I was able to drop 12 grouse (over 3 days) in a row. Now I'm hoping to find one in a tree to shoot just to show the dog we really are hunting.


----------



## megafatcat

No locktite. Perhaps a flat washer and a split washer. Wood expands and contracts with humidity. That is the reason too tight is also bad. Have you ever had an axe handle get loose in the summer sun but tighten up in wet weather?


----------



## jross

JJ Grandits said:


> Removing the butt plate and you'll see a hole about the size of a dime. use a long sort of heavy screw driver and tighten the screw which attaches the butt stock to the reciever. A loose stock can cause the stock to crack. On my savage Fox model B the stock didn't even feel loose but got worse during a round of trap. Cracked in four places. I now have a new stock to fit and finish before shooting the winter leaugues.


My Fox Model B cracked at the grip because I kept it barrels up in the vault, allowing gun oil to saturate the wood over many years. This affect doubles more because the grip is thinner than other types of shotguns. Now I store all guns barrels down.


----------



## JJ Grandits

I can understand that happening. I VERY, VERY lightly lubricate my guns. They are almost dry. I've seen guys at the club whose guns left an oildpuddle like an old truck. Then they wonder why they have problems and try to solve them by using more oil.


----------



## pheasantplucker

Hey...I can't believe I'm the only guy here to suggest...duct tape!


----------



## fishhead

I have masking tape holding the fore arm stock in place. I need to find some kind of filler that will hold the gizmo in place.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> I need to find some kind of filler that will hold the gizmo in place.


JB Weld or Marine Tex should work.

Just make sure you get it positioned right the FIRST time


----------



## fishhead

Thanks.


----------

